# webCam configuration + Kubuntu 10.04



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

ray: Hello i am new interested in Linux,
Recently, I have installed Kubuntu 10.04.
I have a graduation project and I am in need to help really and to people continue with me.
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________​My big problem is that, initally I have to join my webCam into linux.
It supposed to work out of the box but actually I face a problem.
The cam:
 Works *only* on a specific program which is "guvcview".*
*Doesn't work in it's all supports resolution it works only in : 


176 * 144
160 * 120

 

*Camera information:**Name:* FaceCam 312
*Brand:* Genius
*Output: * MJPG*
Frame rate:* Up to 30fps
*Interface:* USB
*Plug and play. Driveless*​"cheese" error: 
===========

> libv4l2: *error turning on stream*: No space left on devic


"gstreamer-properties" and ""guvcview" error:
=================================When I try another resolution e.g.: 640 * 480


> libv4l2: error turning on stream: Device or resource busy
> VIDIOC_STREAMON - *Unable to start capture*: Device or resource busy


I have an integrated webCam in my laptop and it work out of box correctly.

Is there any help?
Thank you for interesting.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Why can't you use the integrated camera that is in your laptop instead of the external one?

Cheers!


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you!
Because the project is working on one of the laboratory PC (have no integrated camera).
Also the same problem of Ubuntu 9.10 (laboratory PC).
Also we need to use a camera support rotation and I can move it.

I have a question:
If the problem is bandwidth problem.. Is that maybe appear because I didn't install Ubuntu in a separated partion (i downloaded it inside windows C:\)?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I wouldn't worry about the bandwidth at the moment. I would like you to try a couple of things. I would like you to type webcam in a terminal click enter it loads a cam grabber. If that works you might be in business. If it doesn't it should give you some output that can help us.

Also, try this and see if it works.

click system, preferences
go down the list to multimedia systems selector, start it click video
try v4l and v4l2 click the bottom test button for each 1

Cheers!


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

gsrtreamer-properties:
video --> VL4 detect _no device_.
--> V4L2 detect the_ integrated webCam_ and _FaceCame 312_



> [email protected]:~$ gstreamer-properties
> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'alsasink'
> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink'
> gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdsink'
> ...





> [email protected]:~$ webcam
> reading config file: /home/modysama/.webcamrc
> video4linux webcam v1.5 - (c) 1998-2002 Gerd Knorr
> grabber config:
> ...





> [email protected]:~$ lsusb
> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04b3:3107 IBM Corp. ThinkPad 800dpi Optical Travel Mouse
> *Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0458:7076 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems)*
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020
> ...


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Did you post this question at Linuxquestion.com too? I think that I say someone with the username modysama there too. and that looks a lot like the post there. Just curious.

Cheers!


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes sir,
I had published the question in several sites. 
I was zero in Linux terminal, LinuxQuestions was my first guide helped me alot.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Okay, I am going to recommend that you follow what they are telling you to do. This way you don't hear the same things twice and I don't have you do something that might mess up something that they had you do. Please come back if you have any other questions.

Cheers!


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

In linuxQuestions, I have no reply more than 2 weeks ago. 
So I am searching for somewhere poaple continue checking my posts step-by-step to help in the problem, which is still as it was from the beginning. I wish I find that. I am thanking you because you monitor my posts and want to help in my problem. I am ready for any suggestion. I want to device the reason of the problem.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Okay I will try and help you then. I will go and see what they have had you try so far and work from there.


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you.
I am a waiting.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

What is the last thing that they had you do at LQ.com? This way I know what they were thinking and have a place to start from without having you do things over agian.

Cheers!


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

> sudo rmmod uvcvideo
> sudo modprobe uvcvideo quirks=128


add
 /etc/modprobe.d/uvcvideo.conf
options uvcvideo quirks=128

*Sugesstions I didn't understood:*


> Have you tried to boot linux without the webcam and to hot plug it, or boot with it, unmount and remove it, then hot plug it?
> Is there another installation or a live-cd(10.04?)


I can't determine the gspca driver.Case it's a necessary thing.
 Q: How is unmount and remove?
Q: What's hot plug?

*Done:*


> gstreamer-properties testing
> webcam testing
> cheese and ekiga testing


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,
sorry,I was in exams period.

Just conclusion:
the current situuation,

Camera works only in guvcview
Output format: MJPG
Image format: JPG
Frequancy: 1/30
only resolutions: 
176*144
160*120
eitherwise : error


> libv4l2: error turning on stream: Device or resource busy
> VIDIOC_STREAMON - Unable to start capture: Device or resource busy





> libv4l2: error turning on stream: Input/output error
> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Error starting streaming on device '/dev/video0'. [gstv4l2object.c(1983): gst_v4l2_object_start_streaming (): /GstPipelineipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src1:
> system error: Input/output error]


Any suggestion?!


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

> no video grabber device available


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

```
[email protected]:~$ dmesg | tail
[ 9014.027823] HP WMI: Unknown response received
[11532.813381] usb 2-1.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[11533.036563] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device FaceCam 312 (0458:7076)
[11533.036570] uvcvideo: Forcing device quirks to 0x80 by module parameter for testing purpose.
[11533.036576] uvcvideo: Please report required quirks to the linux-uvc-devel mailing list.
[11533.051169] input: FaceCam 312 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.1/2-1.1:1.0/input/input12
[11533.386733] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio
[14869.857110] HP WMI: Unknown response received
[15692.956427] show_signal_msg: 9 callbacks suppressed
[15692.956437] xawtv.bin[29033]: segfault at 0 ip 0106d770 sp bfe12bf8 error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[ff9000+157000]
```
Q: Is the problem in my HP laptop ?!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am sorry that I haven't keep up with this thread. I honestly don't have that many other suggestions for you. I might recommend that you try talking to some of the people in the #kubuntu IRC channel. I can help you with setting up an IRC client if you don't already have one. People there have much more knowledge than I do. 

To connect to IRC channels you need to have a client that will run IRC. I would recommend Xchat. Xchat is in the repositories so installing it is easy. Next you will need to connect to the Freenode network. Kubuntu has a lot of networks that you can join scroll down till you find Freenode. 

Once you have the network that you want picked out you will get a screen that asks you to choose a channel, for right now don't choose a channel. Next follow this page to register your username. This will allow you to always be known by that name and it is easier than having to use different usernames each time you log on. Then you will want to type: /join #kubuntu. This will get you to the Kubuntu channel and they can help you more with your issue. 

Please feel free to post the link to this thread if they ask you what you have tried that way they know what you have done, and can go from there.

Sorry I can't help you with this my knowledge just isn't great enough.

Cheers!


----------



## sokaa (Jan 13, 2011)

Many thanks for you.
You are so helpfull.
I will join it and I hope to find out the reson of my problem.

Thanks and sorry for bothering.


----------

